# What is your favorite chocolate treat?



## Diane (Apr 8, 2011)

Rich, warm chocolate cake!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 8, 2011)

I like chocolate combined with fresh fruit, along with unusual and inventive chocolate flavor pairings. Usually in truffles or dipped pieces, but can be in ice cream or other desserts as well. 

Tracy


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a purist. I like plain and simple dark chocolate. Nothing in it, on it or with it. :eat2:

If it has to be a "treat" like a dessert, just good old chocolate pudding makes me happy.


----------



## Diane (Apr 8, 2011)

I have to add chocolate brownies with chunks of chocolate.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 8, 2011)

I vote for toll house cookies! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2011)

Hot warm gooey choc chip cookies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2011)

I second (or is it third) *chocolate cake*


----------



## toni (Apr 9, 2011)

I have so many. My favorite would be the chocolate reese's eggs that are out now. They are pefect. 

View attachment Reeses_PButtrEgg_4_5_11_600.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2011)

toni said:


> I have so many. My favorite would be the chocolate reese's eggs that are out now. They are pefect.



Mmmmm Hmmmm I have to agree they are at the top of my list too they are sooo good and absolutely addictive.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2011)

toni said:


> I have so many. My favorite would be the chocolate reese's eggs that are out now. They are pefect.


I don't know why but they're my favorite Reese's ANYTHING.


----------



## toni (Apr 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know why but they're my favorite Reese's ANYTHING.



I know why...they are f*cking awesome


----------



## Diane (Apr 10, 2011)

Trader Joe's tiny, mini peanut butter cups. You HAVE to try them. They are addicting!! I could eat a hundred million bazillion of them!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 10, 2011)

Diane said:


> Trader Joe's tiny, mini peanut butter cups. You HAVE to try them. They are addicting!! I could eat a hundred million bazillion of them!!!!



They just got added to my TJ's shopping list. Thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2011)

My favorite thing in the world: chocolate lava cake. 50% warm liquid chocolate, 50% chocolate cake, 100% heaven.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 10, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My favorite thing in the world: chocolate lava cake. 50% warm liquid chocolate, 50% chocolate cake, 100% heaven.



Omg - that looks so good! I LOVE chocolate lava cake. But I am pretty partial to See's Candy too. And a brownie sundae. Chocolate is so good!

Chris :eat1:
(need a droolie smilie here like they have on Yahoo)


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 10, 2011)

toni said:


> I have so many. My favorite would be the chocolate reese's eggs that are out now. They are pefect.



ME TOO!!!! 

I just bought a bag, and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 11, 2011)

Should have thought of my very favorite way to enjoy chocolate: licking chocolate body paint of an SSBBW. (Hope this is not too naughty for this board!)

Chris :blush:


----------



## Diane (Apr 11, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> They just got added to my TJ's shopping list. Thanks!


Make sure you check the freshness date and get the freshest ones. You will love them. 
I just found another favorite--CUPCAKES! They are the new craze and there are a lot of stores popping up.


----------



## Cors (Apr 11, 2011)

The lava cake looks soooooo good! The closest thing I have tried are melted puddings which were pretty awesome. 

I prefer chocolate on its own but I am also partial to sipping swirled melted chocolate from a fondue once in a while.


----------



## Kamily (Apr 12, 2011)

It all looks good! :eat2: I love eating Nutella with a spoon. I like the chocolate nutty flavor.


----------



## Diane (Apr 12, 2011)

O.M.G.


----------



## Diane (Apr 13, 2011)

Chocolate chip cookies would have to be right up there....


----------



## caveman73 (Apr 13, 2011)

It is either...... 

View attachment 300px-Chunky-Wrapper-Small.jpg


View attachment After-Eight-Dark-Chocolate-Mint-Box.jpg


----------



## Diane (Apr 13, 2011)

caveman73 said:


> It is either......


:wubu: Love those!
..............

Chocolate purse and shoes. OMG I am so in love!


----------



## Diane (Apr 13, 2011)

Portillo's chocolate cake. OMGOMGOMGOMG!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 13, 2011)

I love chocolate, a lot, but nothing goes with chocolate like raspberries.

There aren't many milk chocolate and raspberries goodies,





















I only like dark chocolate over my raspberry Whippets


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, here's the thing. I wanted A (meaning one would be fine) chocolate covered strawberry for Valentine's Day and even though it's basically over btw Spouse and I, he was gonna get one anyway but God's honest truth, a drunk driver drove through the front of the only place in town that makes them and destroyed the place so no chocolate covered strawberries for Lainey for Valentine's Day. I didn't ask for roses. I didn't ask for jewelry. I didn't ask for a got damn card. 

Now, my birthday is coming up. In 12 freakin' days. Is all I'm saying.


----------



## Diane (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks delicious!!!

Chocolate brownie cake


----------



## Diane (Apr 16, 2011)

Fannie May Pixie cheesecake.


----------



## Diane (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay...it's a toss-up. First, those Lindt truffle balls are AMAZING. And I also love dried chocolate covered fruit. My favorite is from Harry & David, but the brand in the pic is pretty good too (and cheaper, and basically the same).


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2011)

DQ Dilly Bar.

Want. And I mean right now!!


----------



## Diane (Apr 17, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Okay...it's a toss-up. First, those Lindt truffle balls are AMAZING. And I also love dried chocolate covered fruit. My favorite is from Harry & David, but the brand in the pic is pretty good too (and cheaper, and basically the same).



I love those, too--especially the blueberry and cherry ones from H and D. 

Today was chocolate frozen custard with brownie bites, graham cracker balls, micro-mini peanut butter cups, hot fudge, hot caramel, pecans, walnuts, cranberries and hot marshmallow. Delish.


----------



## Diane (Apr 18, 2011)

Michael Sholk chocolate keyboard.


----------



## Diane (Apr 19, 2011)

Godiva chocolate Easter bunny. I LOVE to bite the ears off.


----------



## Diane (Apr 20, 2011)

Chocolate fudge brownie chunk waffles!


----------



## toni (Apr 20, 2011)

Diane said:


> Chocolate fudge brownie chunk waffles!



Heaven!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love a good dark chocolate candy bar with nuts. I'm not much for milk chocolate. After having tried premium dark chocolate, milk chocolate tastes waxy to me.


----------



## Cors (Apr 25, 2011)

Back here to drool at the chocolate porn! 

I'm enjoying some Kit Kats at the moment. I think they are my favourite chocolate snack bar!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

My absolute favorite chocolate treat is cadbury's creme eggs.

I bought a case of them, and when I eat one I kinda have a small panic attack thinking that the case will eventually be gone... so then I have one more... lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 27, 2011)

I only had it once like 16 years ago but i can still remember it today. I was at a renn fair and had a chocolate cup that had fresh raspberries inside. That was THE best chocolate treat i ever had! I have thought about trying to make it myself often. It also makes me want to go back to the renn fair too 

For my other favorite attainable treat, i love turtle pie. There's one we can only get in one store that has chocolate ice cream and lots of caramel and whipped cream on it. I love the combo of chocolate and caramel


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 27, 2011)

Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream and hot fudge topping.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2011)

*New Favorite!*


----------



## one2one (Apr 27, 2011)

This. 

It's called a Concerto. It has a base layer of chocolate cake with a dome of milk chocolate caramel mousse, caramel cream and caramel sauce* with a hint of fleur de sel. Covered in a dark chocolate glaze and garnished with a bit of (edible) gold leaf. 

*liquid caramel rests right on a disk of chocolate in the very center. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## toni (Apr 28, 2011)

one2one said:


> This.
> 
> It's called a Concerto. It has a base layer of chocolate cake with a dome of milk chocolate caramel mousse, caramel cream and caramel sauce* with a hint of fleur de sel. Covered in a dark chocolate glaze and garnished with a bit of (edible) gold leaf.
> 
> *liquid caramel rests right on a disk of chocolate in the very center. It's a beautiful thing.



Orgasmic *sigh*


----------



## Diane (Apr 28, 2011)

Cors said:


> Back here to drool at the chocolate porn!
> 
> I'm enjoying some Kit Kats at the moment. I think they are my favourite chocolate snack bar!



Did you ever have those little KitKat balls? I could eat a whole bag in 5 minutes.








one2one said:


> This. It's called a Concerto



Oh, my.:wubu:


----------



## Diane (Apr 29, 2011)

Ultra-rich sour cream cake


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>


I like your style, lady.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 29, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>



Yes please!


----------



## Duchess of York (Apr 29, 2011)

OH.... EM.... GEE....:smitten:


----------



## Diane (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG:wubu: He's REALLY pretty!:wubu:


----------



## Diane (Apr 30, 2011)

Chocolate pie


----------



## Diane (May 1, 2011)

chocolate castle


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 1, 2011)

Any kind of chocolate is my favorite


----------



## Diane (May 2, 2011)

Culver's chocolate frozen custard with brownie bites. O.M.G.:wubu:


----------



## Diane (May 3, 2011)

Chocolate crepe cake. Oh, boy!:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (May 3, 2011)

Diane said:


> chocolate castle



How long did it take you to eat that? Looks delicious.


----------



## Diane (May 3, 2011)

mossystate said:


> How long did it take you to eat that? Looks delicious.



10 minutes.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Molten chocolate lava brownie. O.M.G.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Diane (May 4, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...dipped ice cream cone...



OMG did *THAT* bring back memories!:wubu:
.................

Chocolate chip cookies with bacon. LOL!


----------



## Diane (May 4, 2011)

Chocolate peanut butter birthday cake


----------



## one2one (May 4, 2011)

Diane said:


> 10 minutes.



Really? It looks like an art exhibit ... in Japan.


----------



## Diane (May 5, 2011)

one2one said:


> Really? It looks like an art exhibit ... in Japan.



Probably was. I was kidding.
...........


----------



## Diane (May 5, 2011)

Coffee chocolate dream


----------



## Diane (May 6, 2011)

Chocolate sea foam


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 6, 2011)

This thread makes me wonder if I have somehow misunderstood the word "favorite" all these years.


----------



## Jenella (May 6, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> This thread makes me wonder if I have somehow misunderstood the word "favorite" all these years.



Agreed. 

My 'favorite' is my BF's chocolate chip cookies or anything chocolate with Strawberries. I have a major addiction to Strawberries. &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 6, 2011)

I absolutely stand by the dude covered in chocolate as my favourite.

Other than that, I couldn't possibly choose.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 6, 2011)

I want to know which one is Diane's _favorite_ favorite!


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2011)

I am betting she goes with the chocolate keyboard...copycopycopy. By the way, where DID you buy that, Diane. I keep going back to look at it......I want it!:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (May 6, 2011)

I love dark chocolate candy bars. Preferably with nuts, I don't know why. Once you've tried the premium dark chocolate, it's hard to go back to milk chocolate. The cheap candy bars taste like wax to me now.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2011)

My favourite chocolate treat is just a big bit of oozy warm fudge cake, piled with raspberries and a plop of fresh cream. 

*Diane*, I don't suppose you could supply a link for that Coffee chocolate dream pic you posted...I would love to make it.


----------



## Diane (May 6, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I want to know which one is Diane's _favorite_ favorite!



I have 237 favorites so it's really hard to pick just one.



mossystate said:


> I am betting she goes with the chocolate keyboard...copycopycopy. By the way, where DID you buy that, Diane. I keep going back to look at it......I want it!:eat2:


http://www.groovychocolate.com/details.php?prodid=123
http://www.gizmodiva.com/other_stuff/yummy_chocolate_keyboard.php
http://www.geekalerts.com/chocolate-keyboard/
http://www.slashfood.com/2005/12/22/a-chocolate-keyboard-for-the-festive-geeks/



littlefairywren said:


> *Diane*, I don't suppose you could supply a link for that Coffee chocolate dream pic you posted...I would love to make it.


http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/CHOCOLATE-DREAM-CAKE-1218242
http://www.recipes4cakes.com/cakemixcakes/chocolate_cake.htm


----------



## instantkarma (May 9, 2011)

Chocolate chip walnut cookies. :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 24, 2011)

Chocolate truffles from Rocky Mountain Candy Factory


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm a sucker for reeces pieces peanut butter cups!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 25, 2011)

My local health food store has these raw cocao and rice bars. They are soooo good!


----------



## Diane (Jul 6, 2011)

Warm chocolate molten lava cake.:eat1:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 6, 2011)

m&m's almond


and if someone could send me like a vat of hersheys vanilla caramels I would drown in happy hoggy heaven


----------



## Diane (Jul 7, 2011)

Trader Joes' Dark Chocolate Mints. mmm...


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive been craving Chocolate Chess pie... Any of you have a good recipe?
Found several online but looking for a sure thing hahah

My aunt used to make one that was really simple but omg that partial gooey center the rest almost brownie mmmmmmmmm

Need it!


true


----------



## Diane (Jul 10, 2011)

Chocolate peanut butter rice crispy treat:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Diane (Jul 10, 2011)

truebebeblue said:


> Ive been craving Chocolate Chess pie... Any of you have a good recipe?
> Found several online but looking for a sure thing hahah
> My aunt used to make one that was really simple but omg that partial gooey center the rest almost brownie mmmmmmmmm
> Need it!
> true



Sounds delicious!
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/chocolate-chess-pie-ii/detail.aspx


----------



## catracha (Jul 10, 2011)

I hate to pic just one knowing anything with chocolate is good, one of my faves is triple chocolate cheesecake pie, chocolate crust filled with chocolate cheesecake with chocolate whipped cream on top :eat2:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jul 10, 2011)

A box of Godiva chocolate truffles.


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been totally loving the Godiva salted caramel bar lately...but I admittedly love anything chocolatey


----------



## veggieforever (Jul 11, 2011)

*Well, my favourite snatch n' grab at the checkout sweetie is a 'Boost' bar but if I am indulging in front of the tv with my better half and a good horror flick, then it is always and with out fail, Galaxy chocolate and soft chocolate caramels! Now ladies, isnt that a tiny sliver of decadent HEAVEN!! :eat2: xXx* 

View attachment boost.jpg


View attachment caramels.jpg


View attachment galaxy.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

Tonight we are making mixed berries dipped in Cadbury milk chocolate!
I'm making a half pound of raspberries, and my cousin has strawberries fresh from our Maw-Maw's vines! We bought some blueberries and blackberries, but not sure how this is going to turn out. I even have dried pineapple and fired banana chips I might dip! 

I prefer Cadbury chocolate over all others these days, so creamy, and melty!


----------



## cherrysprite (Jul 13, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Tonight we are making mixed berries dipped in Cadbury milk chocolate!
> I'm making a half pound of raspberries, and my cousin has strawberries fresh from our Maw-Maw's vines! We bought some blueberries and blackberries, but not sure how this is going to turn out. I even have dried pineapple and fired banana chips I might dip!
> 
> I prefer Cadbury chocolate over all others these days, so creamy, and melty!



I LOVE chocolate covered strawberries. I might just have to make some tonight too.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

Dirt pudding


----------



## Skye23 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like to make what we call Boozy Brownies. Basically chocolate brownies that are purposely baked in a smaller pan then usual so they're thicker, for less time then is called for, with booze replacing the liquid in the mix. Usually I just use whiskey, but you get a nice hit of whatever you use in a really super-moist and fudgy brownie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2011)

cherrysprite said:


> I LOVE chocolate covered strawberries. I might just have to make some tonight too.



This is what I like to make for my co-workers at Christmas time. I also dip pretzels :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not big on chocolate unless I get a craving. I've been eating sugar free chocolate and I actually enjoy the reeses. I limit myself of course, but they taste pretty close to the regular ones.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2011)

Reese's, chocolate-covered strawberries, and chocolate covered pretzels.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 24, 2011)

I feel almost blasphemous posting here, because I typically dislike chocolate. I even pick the chocolate off of Buckeyes. I think it's a shootable offense here. However, I cannot resist Turtles or any variation of chocolate, caramel, and pecans.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jul 24, 2011)

I have an insane craving for chocolate Moose Tracks ice cream right now.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2011)

What I would give for one Godiva chocolate covered cherry....


----------



## Cors (Jul 25, 2011)

How did I forget those delish champagne truffles? I need to hunt down some here. Any brand, I probably can't tell the difference!I also recently discovered Haagen Dasz Chocolate Chocolate chip - one of my favourites! 

I went a little crazy with chocolate lately though and wanted to share some pics. Mostly Marabou (Swedish), Lindt and Green & Black (British).


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG Cors..that's a foodgasm right there. Lindt anything! And never heard of Green & Black but the cherry, white and butterscotch--WOW!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Either Twix or homemade s'mores. :eat2:


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 26, 2011)

ben and jerry's chocolate fudge brownie icecream nom nom nom :eat1:


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Every year around Xmas time Costco and Sam's club ususally feature tastings of fudge from a company called "Fudgey Wudgey" (hope I spelled it reight). The have a flavor called Belgium dark choclate with walnuts and OMG...OMG
that stuff is so darn good! I 'll have to dream until the holidays..


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 29, 2011)

You know I look at this thread every time that I visit the foodee board and have yet to post. Every time I see the title, my answer is always the same.

My favorite chocolate treat is - the one that is in front of me.:eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> You know I look at this thread every time that I visit the foodee board and have yet to post. Every time I see the title, my answer is always the same.
> 
> My favorite chocolate treat is - the one that is in front of me.:eat2:



* lovingly places a bowl of chocolate covered grasshoppers in from of The Bunny *

:batting:

lol...I know what you mean. I like so many different chocolate desserts and candies that it would be hard to choose a favorite.

This is a picture I recently saw online.......I want to make these a favorite. Jaysus !

View attachment 95903


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 29, 2011)

mossystate said:


> * lovingly places a bowl of chocolate covered grasshoppers in from of The Bunny *
> 
> :batting:
> 
> ...



Was there a recipe? They look awesome. And of course because I posted in this thread, I will be requesting Walnut Cream Cheese Brownies from hubby when he stops at the store on the way home to pick up his Sam Adams tonite.


----------



## one2one (Jul 29, 2011)

mossystate said:


> This is a picture I recently saw online.......I want to make these a favorite. Jaysus !
> 
> View attachment 95903



Those look like brownie ice cream sandwiches dipped in chocolate! Oh, my. :wubu:


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Aug 23, 2011)

Diane said:


> Chocolate chip cookies would have to be right up there....




milk chocolate ones in particular!


----------



## Cors (Aug 23, 2011)

My renewed obsession - peanut M&Ms! Perfect balance of sweet and savoury, easy to eat, not as cloying as plain chocolate and the protein is filling. Best friend and I easily had 10+ kgs of it in a week, pretty ridiculous!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2011)

Cors said:


> My renewed obsession - peanut M&Ms! Perfect balance of sweet and savoury, easy to eat, not as cloying as plain chocolate and the protein is filling. Best friend and I easily had 10+ kgs of it in a week, pretty ridiculous!



Cors, I wonder if you'd like the Pretzel M&Ms. They're pretty darn good, too, with that whole sweet/salty thing. They lack the protein of the peanut M&Ms but they're pretty good, too.

I'd be hard pressed to choose a favorite chocolate treat. Moonstruck chocolates, Breyer's Rocky Road ice cream, dark chocolate Milky Way bars, mini Reeses peanut butter cups, and my own oatmeal dark chocolate chip cookies would definitely make my top five.


----------



## Cors (Aug 29, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Cors, I wonder if you'd like the Pretzel M&Ms. They're pretty darn good, too, with that whole sweet/salty thing. They lack the protein of the peanut M&Ms but they're pretty good, too.



Mmm, it sounds good but the selection of imported goodies here is pretty dismal!


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought this might interest people in this thread....an article about how good chocolate is for you  http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/08/29/chocolate-heart-health.html

Oh, and my favorite chocolate is plain dark chocolate, somewhere in the 70-85% cocoa level. Different brands have different flavours and textures, so I'm still conducting extensive studies to determine my favorite....but I think a lot more data still needs to be gathered


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 31, 2011)

Double-fudge chocolate-chip brownies.


----------



## one2one (Sep 3, 2011)

I just finished a Trader Joe's dark chocolate (70% cacao) with caramel and black sea salt bar. Very yum! Especially if you keep it in the fridge so the chocolate is a little crispy and the caramel just a little less viscous.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

Currently.... chocolate covered mini donuts, Butterfingers are next up I predict.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 6, 2011)

I just discovered dark chocolate M&Ms. Really good! I am not normally a dark chocolate girl unless it involves strawberries and champagne (a great combo btw) but this is a great treat!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

Currently, pretzel M&Ms.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Currently, pretzel M&Ms.....




OMG- I tried to rep you for that one :bow:


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 10, 2011)

I recently made a kind of roasted strawberry and chocolate bruschetta with some mint. 

Delicious. It used to be chocolate cake, or a chocolate tart I would make, but this one is so much easier to make, it only takes about 15 minutes to get it all done. 

Damn... Now I want some.


----------



## one2one (Sep 10, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I recently made a kind of roasted strawberry and chocolate bruschetta with some mint.
> 
> Delicious. It used to be chocolate cake, or a chocolate tart I would make, but this one is so much easier to make, it only takes about 15 minutes to get it all done.
> 
> Damn... Now I want some.



Intriguing and impressive, but I wasn't allowed to rep you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG- I tried to rep you for that one :bow:


Just finished the last little bag. ::sobs::


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 12, 2011)

one2one said:


> Intriguing and impressive, but I wasn't allowed to rep you.



But I looooooove rep!!!

I don't usually make fancy things like this, but I was inspired with a friend, and we were about to watch Jesus Christ Superstar, and had strawberries, chocolate, and a baguette. So we said what the hell, and kind of threw it all together.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ferrero Rocher candies.. you know, the ones in the gold wrapping, usually found around Christmas time for way too freakin much money.. yeah. I have no self-control when it comes to those. Or Lindt Truffles, but I had to pick one favorite.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 19, 2011)

elegant truffle in point loma SD, raspberry balsamic truffle. to fucking DIE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2011)

sunnie1653 said:


> Ferrero Rocher candies.. you know, the ones in the gold wrapping, usually found around Christmas time for way too freakin much money.. yeah. I have no self-control when it comes to those. Or Lindt Truffles, but I had to pick one favorite.



My bf is ga-ga over those, too. I always get them for him as a gift on holidays, etc. He tells me I'm the best gf eva because I do....he is so easy :happy:


----------

